# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Safe ways to sell virtual items through paypal.

## xjsnowx

Are there anyways to sell accounts a safe way while getting paypal money? Right now I make them send it as gift. I can't 100% tell it's a gift but apparently if no address shows it is one. One guy opened a fake unauthorized claim and lied about not knowing how to send as gift. Im probably out the 87.00 even with over 15 items of proof sent to paypal including, the guy saying he is playing the account, the guy saying that I changed the email for him, skype chat, ownedcore scam threads.

Lucky for me i may be able to get account back with my I.D.

Another transaction I made the guy repeat after me "Purchase of electronic goods. - By sending this money to [your name ([email protected]) I have agreed that I have received all of the intended items prior to any transfer of cash, and will not charge the seller back for any of the purchased items, for any reason."

I have no idea if that works.

Can I put a tracking number on digital goods in some way? Or maybe do it threw ebay like send him a yugioh card plus the account. The card would have tracking so as soon as the card is delivered it counts as the account. A stupid idea but it's all I got.

----------


## Whinkerton

Unfortuatnely people can still open Unauthorised Claim from which even payment as a gift doesn't protect, please try out Skrill (www.skrill.com) it's much cheper system than PayPal (0% fee for receiving money and only 1% for sending money to other users) and it's CHARGEBACK FREE (!) What is more, a lot of people are using this system currently (even on this forum  :Smile: ) and new members are still coming so it's a pretty good alternative for PayPal  :Smile:

----------


## Pr3cious

It is never 100% safe to sell through PayPal. There is always a risk.

----------

